# Pressure Measurement Gauge for Naked Portafilter



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a Pressure Measurement Gauge for a Naked Portafilter that was originally created by RobD that I would be happy to lend out.

This fits almost all naked portafilters.

Use entirely at your own risk.

Please leave your name below and I will post to the first person, who after 1 week should post to the next, covering postage for the item.

Please leave a message when you receive the gauge and then PM the next person in the list to obtain address details from them.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Jason1wood

Nice gesture Glenn, just need to see if my gauge is right. Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

PM me your address Jason and it's on its way. Once you receive the Gauge then PM the next person to post to.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks Glenn.

I have a naked portafilter for my Gaggia Classic if it fits add me to the list please.

Cheers.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Should do. Jason will contact you once he has finished with it.


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, not sure who currently got the pressure measurement gauge.... Can I borrow next? Cheers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## innatelogic (Jan 26, 2014)

I'd like to join the queue if this is still going round, thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Pompeyexile*, please PM *Jason1wood* with your address so that he can ship this off to you.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

List:

Pompeyexile

Sofmonk

innatelogic


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If Pompeyexile hasn't yet PMd then please PM Sofmonk


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

PMed Pompeyexile and Sofmonk.

Realised Pompeyexile is next in line so am awaiting his reply.


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Received the item this morning - thanks Jason.

The gauge does not fit through the Rocket naked portafilter









So not compatible for Rocket naked portafilters.

PM'd Innatelogic....


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Passed on to Innatelogic...


----------



## innatelogic (Jan 26, 2014)

Got the gauge today, fits perfectly on my chopped Gaggia portafilter. Thanks Sofmonk. Ideal for me because my stock portafilter just has two holes in, no screw on spout. The conventional pressure gauges won't fit.

Anyway my OPV is set to 13 bar. As soon as I can get hold of a 17mm socket for my spanner I'll be set and can send this off to the next lucky recipient.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Sofmonk said:


> Received the item this morning - thanks Jason.
> 
> The gauge does not fit through the Rocket naked portafilter
> 
> ...


Could you have not unscrewed the guage and reattached?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

innatelogic said:


> Got the gauge today, fits perfectly on my chopped Gaggia portafilter. Thanks Sofmonk. Ideal for me because my stock portafilter just has two holes in, no screw on spout. The conventional pressure gauges won't fit.
> 
> Anyway my OPV is set to 13 bar. As soon as I can get hold of a 17mm socket for my spanner I'll be set and can send this off to the next lucky recipient.


You can use a 17mm spanner, one with an open one end and ring the other end, just pop the open end on the nut with the spanner poking upwards, then stick a screwdriver through the ring part and twist!


----------

